# Old 45 frame honey extractor



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

Without looking up the rules, as I don't remember, you may need to contact the forum moderator to post pics until you have made "x" number of posts


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi
If It holds 45 frames it is a root. It has wooden pegs between each frame.
by putting a frame under the 5 rods it will hold 50 but was advertised as a 45.


----------



## logreenacres (Jan 20, 2011)

What do you mean by a root? There are no wood pegs on the extractor. There some slots on the bottom where the frames set into. There are 45 of these slots so that is why i assumed it holds 45 frames. One of the questions I have is should there be something that holds the frames on the top? I am not sure if i am missing some pieces.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

logreenacres;

If for some reason you don't want to ask the mod's for posting pictures because of low in post count,their reason is so that folks don't come and spam the pages
If you want to get the picture of it too me 
I'll put them up on the board as links 
Hope that helps


Tommyt


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

yes, there were wooden pegs 4 0r 5 inches below the top of the reel. root was the parent company of bee culture mag. they were one of the first companies to sell bee supplies. now they only publish the mag. they made a 24 frame model also. I will have to look it up but I can send you a picture from an old catalog. we are going to south carolina soon to work some bees. in about two weeks I could send it to you when I get back. send me your mailing address by e-mail. these pegs could be made from a dowel with a hole drilled in the middle for the little bolt. probably could be used if the food grade coating from kelley was applied.


----------



## logreenacres (Jan 20, 2011)

@ beeware,

Thanks for your help. Greatly appreciate it. Another question i have is that the folks who had the extractor prior had flipped over the "bottom" of the reel so the slots are facing down. It appears the reason why is because the frames I have dont fit into the slots, the frames are too wide. The frames I have are older also. My question is, are the slots suppose to be facing up?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

There is a forum called Rules and Announcements. Not sure I can make it any easier for people to find.

There's even one called Image Posting Rules.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225753


----------



## logreenacres (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess i didnt read every little thing about the site. I am not having any heartburn over not being over post pics for a while. I have already gotten some answers from the helpful people on the site.


----------



## logreenacres (Jan 20, 2011)

*Update - Pics - Re: Old 45 frame honey extractor*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5388571473/ - Reel: I dont see any place to put wood pegs

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5388570417/ - Bottom of Reel - Should the slots be facing up? My frames dont fit into the slots as the frames are too wide.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5389174876/ - Overall Extractor with clutch system taken off. The clutch system mounts directly on top of the tank. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5388568971/ - Friction Wheel - This needs to be replaced. Any ideas?


Any info would be appreciated, such if you can see any obvious missing pieces. I believe i am missing some parts of the reel. I just dont see how the reel holds the frames in place. 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Update - Pics - Re: Old 45 frame honey extractor*

I have seen one similar in operation but bigger, cant tell you a name but the one i seen had the bottem turned up so the frames set into the slots and the top of the frame just sat against the rim. nothing missing compared to the one i seen.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Update - Pics - Re: Old 45 frame honey extractor*

I have one identical to this extractor. Have been using it for close to fifty years. Had a smaller one before. Yes, the frames are set into the slots on the bottom, then the top bars are fitted into the side of the screened circular drum. The top bars must be against the screen part because of the way honey cells are made on a slant. You seem to have all the parts. I wouldn't part with mine, it runs like a charm. I have a one horsepower motor on it. The clutch wheel has leather on it which slowly grabs against the circular disk as it turns. I usually help the wheel to turn so that it grabs easier upon starting. I used to run over 350 hives and this machine took care of everything very well. OMTCW


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Update - Pics - Re: Old 45 frame honey extractor*

It's either a Root or an old Woodman that has been retrofitted for some reason. I used to run these a lot as a kid but never paid much attention to the manufacturer. The base should be flipped over so the end bars nest down into them. The ones I remember were perforated metal on the outside of the reel with pegs to hold the frames upright and spaced. These machines could be easily converted into a capping spinner by fitting a floor onto the bottom of the reel and removing the pegs. The yoke is designed to raise and lower the wheel to change the speed of rotation and the drive is engaged/disengaged with the handle incorporated into the drive line.


----------

